# Pictures of my New Fish



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

This is my original "wanted" list:

Mylochromis lateristriga
Cyrtocara moorii
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma"
Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)
Nimbochromis venustus

This are the fish I got so far (a little off my list for now):

2 x OB Peacocks 2" (I don't like hybrids, but my GF loved them so I bought them, so she can get excited and don't bother me Smile )
2 x Otopharynx Lithobates 1.5"
1 x Nimbochromis Venesuts 4-5"
1 x Nimbochromis Livingstonii 3"
1 x Aulonocara Swallowtail 4-5"
1 x Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi "Eureka" or Stuartgranti 3.5"
1 x Aulonocara Nyassae 4"

Sorry for the poor images and lighting, my Aqualight is broken, only 2 ballasts working out of 4, I will get it fixed or a new one next week, hopefully. I think it has a short. Also, images were taken after a partial water change, so the water was not crystal clear.

OB Peacocks:










Otopharynx Lithobates (Zimbawe -I think?):





































Nimbochromis Venustus:



















Nimbochromis Livingstonii:



















Aulonocara Swallowtail (or you guys think he's something else?) It looks like a swallowtail or a Aulonocara Stuartgranti, what do you guys think?:










Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi "Eureka" (The yellow one in the middle. Sold as Eureka, but not 100% sure if it is):



















Aulonocara Nyassae (sold as a Nyassae but not sure, what do you guys say?):










What do you guys think? Anything wrong? Any fish I should add?

Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The Aulonocara nyassae, is not a nyassae. We'll need to wait until it colours up before knowing what it is. A. nyassae is a rather non-colourful Aulonocara, although the name used to be used to describe a bunch of different Aulonocara, but the 1970's have long since passed. :lol:

The OB's, particularly the red one might have been hormoned, so the red might lose some intensity.

Not sure on the lithobates if the ID is correct, or if it is a hormoned Scieanochromis fryeri. Time will tell.

The "Eureka" is actually a German Red/Ruby Red Peacock.

Swallowtail might be right, not sure yet, but it certainly is an Aulonocara jacobfriebergi variant, and not a fish from the stuartgranti complex.

Let these guys settle in for a week or so before getting anything else. Yellow Lab, Cyrtocara moori would be good additions as well.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It's very helpful!

I'm currently feeding them Hikari Cichlid Excel Mini-Pellets, but being that all of them are carnivorous and omnivorous I feel that I should feed them something else, and obviously add variety to their food, and a treat once in a while. What would you recommend?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

fddlss said:


> Thanks for the info. It's very helpful!
> 
> I'm currently feeding them Hikari Cichlid Excel Mini-Pellets, but being that all of them are carnivorous and omnivorous I feel that I should feed them something else, and obviously add variety to their food, and a treat once in a while. What would you recommend?


New Life Spectrum pellets (NLS) and Dianichi pellets seem to be the most popular. I also supplement with spirulina flakes.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

rgr4475 said:


> fddlss said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. It's very helpful!
> ...


Thank you. NLS, seems very popular, I see most people feed their cichlids NLS. I was reading Dianichi's Website and I think I'm going to go for it. Spirulina flakes is another food I'm considering to add some variety to their diet. What would be a good treat for them?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I use the Dainichi Color FX and my fish love it. Fish don't really need treats but I feed frozen brine shimp maybe once a month. Just stay away from super high protein such as beef heart, blood worms and feeder fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dainichi, Hikari, NLS... can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Dainichi, Hikari, NLS... can't go wrong with any of them.


Do you guys think that a combination of 2 of the 3 food brands we are talking about (Dianichi, Hikari, NLS) plus spirulina flakes and some kind of trait once a month would be too much?

Thanks again.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No, that would be fine... No reason for spirulina flakes though, just go with cichlid flakes. Spirulina flakes are typically what you would feed fish that consume a great deal of vegetable/algae matter in their diets.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

if u really want some spirulina. just get a small container of it at petco and mix it into the cichlid flake urself. its wat i do. on a side note. those obs r very nice. i hope they work out well for ya. got some really nice genes from what *** seen at least.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Anthraxx, everybody loves the OBs, I have to admit that their colors are amazing, hopefully the have not been hormoned.Let's wait and see.

So, if I go for two different foods, let's suppose Dianichi and Hikari, how would the schedule be? both foods every time I feed them? one in the morning and one at night? one every other day? A percentage of one and a smaller percentage of the other food?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

fddlss said:


> So, if I go for two different food, let's suppose Dianichi and Hikari, how would the schedule be? both foods every time I feed them? one in the morning and one at night? one every other day? A percentage of one and a smaller percentage of the other food?


Really, it doesn't matter... do what you want.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been feeding them Hikari Cichlid Excel Mini-Pellets for the past week and next week I will start feeding them about 70% Dainichi Ultima Krill 3.5 mm floating and 2.5 mm sinking for the small Lithobates http://dainichi.com/cichlid_food_ultima.html and 30% of Hikari Cichlid Excel to add some variety to their diet. I don't think I need garlic or sipirulina because it comes with the food. I'm also thinking about giving them a treat once a month, any one recommend a good treat for them? The list of fish I have can be found in the above posts.

Thanks,


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

If you really want to give them a treat I would go for the brine shrimp as posted earlier. I get the frozen stuff from Omega One, thaw in some tank water and dump it in. Fish go nuts for it. Also heard it is suppose to trigger breading but not too sure on that theory as it always seems to happen during or after my WC's.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> If you really want to give them a treat I would go for the brine shrimp as posted earlier. I get the frozen stuff from Omega One, thaw in some tank water and dump it in. Fish go nuts for it. Also heard it is suppose to trigger breading but not too sure on that theory as it always seems to happen during or after my WC's.


Thanks. I just bought some Omega One Frozen Dried Brine Shrimp online, as well as Dianichi Ultima Krill (floating and sinking). I will gradually change their diet to 70% Dianichi Ultima Krill, 30% Cichlid Excel, and Frozen Brine Shrimp once or twice a month, as a treat.

Another option, as a treat, that I might try in the future is Hikari Ocean Plankton. 
I'm also looking into Micro Wafers for my small Lithobates that are the last ones to eat the floating pellets, because the bigger guys eat it first.

I don't think I need spirulina flakes and/or garlic because Dianichi Ultima Krill already contains that, and Hikari Cichlid Excel also contains spirulina.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

How many more fish you guys think I can add? I want a blue dolphin for sure, but how many more fish and of what size could I add?


----------

